# USB Wireless adapter, Ubuntu 14.04



## Arjai (Jun 16, 2015)

OK, so, I have this Ralink 5370 USB.

I have a fresh 14.04 Ubuntu install.

I have a driver disk.

How do I get driver from disk, into 14.04 Ubuntu. I have NO INTERNET. No Ethernet to plug into, just my Wifi HotSpot from Clear.

Until I move, into my own apartment and out of this Homeless shelter, in July, I need this to work.

I would prefer it to work sometime in the next 2 minutes!! There is a Crunching Challenge on and I mean to use this to bolster our team!!

Please!! HELP!! ME!!


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 16, 2015)

How to install Ralink RT5370 usb cards

Try using this driver: http://www.mediatek.com/AmazonS3/Downloads/linux/DPO_RT5572_LinuxSTA_2.6.1.3_20121022.tar.bz2

EDIT:
The link in the Ubuntu forum is a dead one.
Look here for the driver at Mediatek


----------



## Arjai (Jun 16, 2015)

OK, so, extracted driver, twice, and copied to a USB Flash drive.

Put drive in Ubuntu machine. Nothing. 

How do I get it from USB drive to my Ubuntu Desktop?


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 16, 2015)

I believe you "cd" to the folder.  (without the quotes)

I has been a while, since I had messed with Ubuntu.
Maybe, one of the Linux gurus will chime in... like @Easy Rhino


----------



## Arjai (Jun 16, 2015)

ok, solved!!



simply a unhooked USB port!!!!!!!


----------

